# Deal or no deal?



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I know someone who is willing to sell the list of materials for $1300. I think it's a decent deal. 
What do you think?

9-3/8-2in rigid hand dies,2-1/2-2in.rigid hand cutters, 1-rigid reemers, 2 hdles fior dies.

Steel Wrenches ranging from 10 in to 24 inch 12 in total

1 15in crescent wrench

4 Alumium pipe wrenches 14in,18,24,36 in

2 rigid flaring tools,


1-1/4to-2in cooper rigid cutters,1/4-2-1/2in -1/4-to1in 



1/2in electric milwakee drill with cord

12-18in. rigid basinwrench

1 hand held milwalee electric drain cleaner, extra cable included

prestolight regulator with 15 ft hose and tip

24 in level

3 differents size easy outs

8 ateel 1/4-1in die nuts (N.P.T)

9-4inM'J.Clamps

selection of files
56 piece socket set

18in rigid chain wrench, new

1/4-1-1/2 steel pipe taps

3/4in-3-1/4 in medal hole saws, 

3-3/4in-1in,3-1in mandrels for hole saws, also 3-1-1/4-2-1/2 in

box of allen keys

box of sink and basin washers

box of seats for basin and sink

Different size hammers

hacksaw, chisel,pry bars, scrappers, 

air connectors (male and female)

Drill bits

swiss snips,(red,green,yellow

2 measuriing tapes

Teflon tape rolls

Complete set of steel drills for House Plumbing

Bits for House Plumbing -3/4 to4 in. for toilet flang

various sizes ABS fittings value new around $150.00 worth of supplies


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Not a bad deal for someone starting out that didn't already own that list....

If that were the case, I would make a low offer, and come up if I wanted too....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*going out of business*

lot of that stuff you probably already have

is the fellow going out of business??

offer him 6 hundred bucks


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would ask for a $200 discount for having to read that god awful spelling and grammar.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

and a partridge in a pear tree...


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Protech said:


> I would ask for a $200 discount for having to read that god awful spelling and grammar.


lmao!


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> lot of that stuff you probably already have
> 
> is the fellow going out of business??
> 
> offer him 6 hundred bucks


Most of what he is selling, I don't have. I'm still an apprentice and just not there with having all the tools. 

He's a retiring plumber.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd lowball him, or see if you can just take what you need. There's a lot of stuff on that list that (depending on how he used/cared for his tools) could either be a score or a bust.

Some things I'd be wary about are: 

The box of allen keys - Just spend the money and buy a good set that come with holders. Spending 10 mins digging through a box only to find that you're missing the size you need isn't going to make you any money.

The drill bits, hole saws, threading dies - If the stuff is barely used and sharp as new, then I'd go for it. Canadian Tire always has their drill bit sets on sale - which is where I bought mine from.

Also, go through the list and see how often you actually NEED those tools. I counted 7 pipe wrenches in total. You can only use 2 at a time 

I stopped in at a garage sale once and picked up a large box of old copper fittings and used brass valves. The guy was telling me how "There's easily $500.00 in material there" to which I replied "It's worth as much as I can get for it in scrap." I offered him $50.00. I picked about 60 1/2" fittings out and threw the rest in the scrap bin. Point is, some people really inflate what they think they have worth in material. Yeah, maybe you spent $500.00 buying all of that, but do you really need/want to store or lug around a box full of oddball fittings that you'll rarely use? Pick out what you use most often and bin the rest.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

No way would I give him his asking price. Talk to your co-workers first and see what they use out of that list the most. Unless you have a pipe vise mounted to your vehicle, hand threaders don't offer much value.

Also, you need to know your brands. Reed and Ridgid pipe wrenches have the best durability and can be found at flea markets. Olympia and Pittsburg are a joke.

Sort throughout the list, know the retail of what you what, and inspect the condition. A successful plumber would have made his money back many times over with those tools.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Pay attention to this thread. 


Every one of you will retire from this trade.



You'll see first hand what you have is only worth pennies on the dollar. 


And then you have to even find a buyer that will even pay that. 



No gold at the end of this rainbow in plumbing folks. *Just look at the prices you all are throwing at a guy who devoted his life to the profession.*


*Very telling what it's all worth, in the end.*


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

What, you expect your tools to appreciate after using them for 15+ years?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> No gold at the end of this rainbow in plumbing folks. *Just look at the prices you all are throwing at a guy who devoted his life to the profession.*
> 
> 
> *Very telling what it's all worth, in the end.*


Just look at the prices a retired guy with worn out gear is throwing at a kid who is just getting started in the profession. If he was smart he would have made his money many times over and shouldn't need to pull this stuff on a kid. This career path is only an ends to a means.

Tools wear out and get lost. The only reason to buy used is to save over new prices with warranties.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Anybody who spent spent their life working in this trade should just be happy that they are still alive and able to sell their tools. Me I'm planning on the aneurysm retirement plan


----------

